# Can anyone share their good / bad experiences with companies that accept t-shirt ideas?



## craig19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone share their good / bad experiences with companies that accept t-shirt ideas, concepts, slogans? 

I'm not interested in setting up my own shop with CafePress, Zazzle, etc. I'm not an artist, but I think I have some interesting ideas / concepts that I want to submit. I also don't want to deal with the marketing / promoting etc.

I am interested in your experiences with companies like Threadless, Jinx, Nerdyshirts, Busted Tees, T-Shirt Hell, Shocker Tees, Off Your Back Shirts, FairandBare, Snorgtees, etc. 

Have they ever stolen your ideas? 

Do they typically ignore your submissions? 

Which companies would you recommend I try to work with? 

Which companies should I try to avoid?

Thanks for all you help!


----------

